# non vedo gli Hd

## alessandro95

ciao!  quando apro la cartella computer , non vedo gli Hd interni del pc , solo usb , cd-room e filesystem.

cosa posso fare?

----------

## Onip

se stai parlando di gnome (sarebbe meglio che tu specificassi un po' meglio il contesto) allora credo che sia un'impostazione predefinita. prova a cercare in gconf-editor

----------

## alessandro95

uso gnome. ho provato a fare quello che mi hai detto , mi è comparsa una finestra dove ci sono delle cartelle (apps , desktop , system , schemas) ora cosa devo fare? non ne ho la minima idea  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ciro64

In Apps -> Nautilus -> Preferences vedi se c'è da settare qualche chiave.

Se non ottieni nulla, proverei ad aggiungere la USE "automount" a gnome-volume-manager

```
# echo "gnome-volume-manager automount" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

oppure, se preferisci, crei mount points in /etc/fstab

Se i dischi interni hanno filesystem ntfs, nel caso non avessi già compilato i moduli a livello di kernel, puoi usare:

```
# emerge ntfs3g
```

----------

## Onip

leggendo qua e la pare che questa cosa sia gestita da hal (mentre nelle versioni precedenti era una chiave in gconf). Ti tocca crearti delle regole apposite. sul come non ne ho un'idea precisa, quindi credo ti tocchi andare di google

----------

## ciro64

Sul mio sistema non ho questo problema. prima ho menzionato automount; però, visto che Onip menziona hal nel mio caso ho attive le use "policykit e disk-partition".

potrebbero queste far la differenza ?

----------

